# Big Music Fest - Kitchener 2015 Line up



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm liking Saturday myself...
*Saturday
*Soundgarden
Jane’s Addiction
Monster Truck
Extreme

*Sunday
*Rod Stewart
Blondie
Mathew Currey
Mark Ballas
The Modern Hearts

http://www.bigmusicfest.com/


​


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, Sat for me


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

side note...Monster Truck are selling amps and pedal on Kijiji right now...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

thats a nice lineup, like it


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ezcomes said:


> side note...Monster Truck are selling amps and pedal on Kijiji right now...


??? Link??


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Scotty said:


> ??? Link??


as requested...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ha...or/1050039585?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Saturday looks good. Went last summer on Sunday. It was pretty epic big wreck, slash and the conspirators and Aerosmith. Slash was awesome but Aerosmith rocked the shit outta that park. One of if not the best show I've seen.

looking forward to sound garden and janes addiction.


----------



## scout543 (Jan 28, 2008)

Both days for me this year. Saturday will be with my son for some good stuff and Sunday with my wife so she can see her idol Rod. I will probably enjoy Saturday more!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Had A Dad, not shy with the dry ice.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I can't help but be reminded of The Blues Brothers... "Ahh, well, ah, like when we first came in, ahh, the bar lady never charged us for the first round, so like we figured, you know..."


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Definately Sat!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Spoonman


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you take this shot?? give us a little write up please. I wish I had been there.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Hey Sambonee - don't want to bite the hand that feeds me but I've got a great "friend of a friend". Through that relationship I've had more than a few nights to remember (that are shockingly difficult to remember the next day) at shows. I'd actually met briefly with Perry before the show the last time they played Massey a couple years ago through dumb luck - there was a girl sitting beside me that one of the crew asked if she wanted to be in the "chain gang" of ladies that came out during the first tune - she didn't want to go and give up her front row seat so he asked if she wanted to go say hi to some of the band since she was a big enough fan to not want to miss the show by actually being in the show. She said "sure" and grabbed my hand and asked if her boyfriend could come along. Didn't even know her name, but got to meet everyone but Dave before the show and Perry was nice enough to sign some stuff for us. During the show he handed me and my new friend a bottle of wine with a couple glasses for us to enjoy while leaning on the stage.

Few more from Kitchener;


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cool man !!


----------

